# Liste de view dynamique, comment faire ? (objective c)



## Membre supprimé 447952 (4 Mai 2012)

Salut,

Je suis nouveau programmeur en objective c et j'ai un problème de conception/connaissance, je vais prendre l'exemple de Contact sous iOs. Je souhaite mettre dans ma Mainview une liste de sous NSViewController (ou juste NSView ?) avec un bar de défilelement (vertical), je développe pour Mac pas pour iPhone, avec Xcode 4.

J'ai donc créer ma classe contact et le fichier xib correspondant qui lui à un texte et un bouton aligner.
Dans ma MainWindow j'ai une NSView (je pense que le type de conteneur est mal choisi) dans laquelle je verrais ma liste "défilante" de contact.

Mais mon problème est que je sais pas qu'elle conteneur utiliser pour mettre mes contacts et du coup quelles méthodes pour les ajouter/supprimer/modifier.

Je programme habituellement en C++ et avec Qt mon contact hériterai de QWidget et je mettrait mes contacts dans un QHBoxlayout, si ça peut aider pour visualiser.

Donc voilà si quelqu'un à des idées ou des pistes pour moi !

Bonne soirée ou journée,
Léo


----------



## tatouille (4 Mai 2012)

http://developer.apple.com/library/...ce/UITableView_Class/Reference/Reference.html


----------



## Rez2a (4 Mai 2012)

Je dirais même plus : http://developer.apple.com/library/...es/nstableview_Class/Reference/Reference.html


----------



## tatouille (4 Mai 2012)

a pardon desktop

plus approprier pour la pagination

http://developer.apple.com/library/.../NSOutlineView_Class/Reference/Reference.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (4 Mai 2012)

Ça à l'air d'être ce que je veux, je vus tiens au jus pour le "resolu".

Ps en forme Tatouille, le mauvais temps te déprime ? tu m'as pas "embêter" cette fois ci !


----------



## tatouille (4 Mai 2012)

quel mauvais temps? cette fois ci la question était pensée avant d'etre mise sur la papier, peut etre, mais sache que je ne garde pas trace de qui j'emmerde ou pas et a propos de quoi, j'ai autre chose a foutre


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (5 Mai 2012)

Je me doute bien Tatouille ! 
Sinon C'est bien ce que je chercher la TableView ! Mais ça marche bien pour des stirng ou int mais on peut aussi y mettre des boutons (IBoutlet) ?


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2012)

oui tu crees une custom cell vue puis overload -tableView:dataCellForTableColumn:row:
si ta custom cell implemente keyvalue tu pourras utiliser les bindings

https://github.com/johnjohndoe/NSTableViewCustomCell une cell n'est qu'une vue composite ou tu peux gerer la selection highlight/editing event, fond et y ajouter d'autres vues ou buttons, delete/edit par exemple


----------

